# '93 se maxima



## tclark (May 1, 2007)

I have a '93 se Maxima with the VE engine. I need a right side coil pack. Question is does the coil pack come apart? Does it come complete when I order it. NissanPartsWarehouse does not show a picture of the coil pack I need to order. SEinTN


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The coil packs do not come apart; they are a complete sealed unit.


----------



## tclark (May 1, 2007)

Thanx Man !


----------



## tclark (May 1, 2007)

Well the coil pack I ordered for my '93 SE did not work. It was for the right side ( rear ). The one I received did not have the extension on it. The part number is the same & looks identical but missing the lower part for the longer tube.


----------



## Johnnydeepwell (Feb 4, 2014)

I was about to say, they do come apart at that tube. It should just twist off. But later models may be different


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That's the coil on plug boot, or sometimes called a spark plug boot. You can buy them new or just swap it over from the old one, if it's good. Check it for signs of burn through, usually a pinhole with a white-ish spit on it.


----------

